# SD card problems



## erikasas (Dec 24, 2014)

So hello everybody, I brought a new Micro SD card (samsung EVO 32gb) for my s5, And when I inserted it into my phone, the phone didn't recognize it, or even give an error message, so I took out the card, tried to restart my phone, but it wouldin't turn on, so I put the card in again, And It turned on... Basically now the phone doesn't work without the SD card, but it still doesn't detect it. I am just baffled by this and don't know what to do, please help.

Things I did:
Reset the factory settings
Put the SD card into a tablet and pc, both times it worked
Reformat the card


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You've already factory reset the phone?

Have you ever used an SD card before?

Is the S5 fully updated?


----------



## erikasas (Dec 24, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> You've already factory reset the phone?
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I have already factory reset it

On this phone no, also the card is new out of the box

I think so, Software upgrade doesn't show me anything more, and the current version is 4.4.2


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

two things you can try. though the following may seem to be a regular factory reset that you do in the settings, they are not. If neither works and the phone still requires a microsd card to work, then you may need to replace the phone. 

Perform a Soft Reset

Turn the device over so that the battery cover is facing up.
The battery compartment release is located on the back of the device.
To remove the battery cover, lift the battery cover from the release slot.
Remove the battery, then wait 10 seconds before inserting the battery again.
Insert the battery with the gold contacts aligned with the battery contacts within the phone.
Press the battery down flat.
Replace the battery cover.
Press the Power button to turn the phone on

hard reset

How to hard reset Samsung Galaxy S5 using code, button combination or from settings menu? | Tutorials


----------



## erikasas (Dec 24, 2014)

sobeit said:


> two things you can try. though the following may seem to be a regular factory reset that you do in the settings, they are not. If neither works and the phone still requires a microsd card to work, then you may need to replace the phone.
> 
> Perform a Soft Reset
> 
> ...


Done both of them, still no luck...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So the phone still doesn't work after a factory reset when the SD card is removed?


----------



## erikasas (Dec 24, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> So the phone still doesn't work after a factory reset when the SD card is removed?


Yup...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very strange! I would contact Samsung about that issue as it may be a failure on the phone.


----------



## erikasas (Dec 24, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Very strange! I would contact Samsung about that issue as it may be a failure on the phone.


I guess I will have to do that...
I remember having that problem on an old Nokia, but I think it was caused by water damage.


----------

